# Quartermile... damn i suck



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

I ran my 1998 200sx 1.6 at the track tonight, and I am verry embaressed I ran a 17.5, My car has no engine mods but some extra weight with 17" rims and two 12" subs in the trunk... how fast should the stock 1.6 be ? Should I waste my time and money on this engine.. and do the Turbo 1.6 or would it be a better Idea to do a engine swap ? Money is not a huge issue .. but still an issue.


----------



## BoxBroSG (Sep 5, 2003)

Well if you have 17's and subs in the back yeah 17.5 should be around the area you will run. Maybe should be a bit faster but if you make a few runs in a row you might be able to drop 2-3 tenths of a second but bone stock with no subs and 14's you will run high 16 second quarters.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i doubt that if a stock ga runs a high 16 with its stockeis and no system....then he is looking at a low to mid 17 with the heavy wheels and system in......


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i doubt that if a stock ga runs a high 16 with its stockeis and no system....then he is looking at a low to mid 17 with the heavy wheels and system in......


what does yours run ? Which do you think is better the 1.6T or just drop a SE-R 2.0 engine in there ? or a SR20VET ? hehe the last one is a joke..


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

I ran 17.3 as well at the track, but I was getting the same time consistantly, so maybe there wasn't anything wrong with the car. Let me just say, I will not go back there 'till I get my next car, it was yea, too damn embrassing...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well in the 1/8 i ran a 10.4 with a 1.30 reaction time.........thats with cai,headers,and muffler....if it was me i would go 1.6T i just like to be different....plus you turn alot of heads.....


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> well in the 1/8 i ran a 10.4 with a 1.30 reaction time.........thats with cai,headers,and muffler....if it was me i would go 1.6T i just like to be different....plus you turn alot of heads.....


yeah i noticed that the bigest loss of time was after the 1/8 point.. if a turbo kicked in there... hmm.. this could get intresting... :cheers:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the turbo would kick in a lot sooner than the 1/8th mile...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> the turbo would kick in a lot sooner than the 1/8th mile...



i know...im expecting mine to be felt by the 60'...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tommy......your turbo will spool at launch, duh (of course, unless you bog out of the hole)


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

DUDE, there is NOTHING to be ashamed about a 17.5 1/4 mile. There are plenty of respectable mini-vans and Buick Centurys that run the same time. :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn tommy chim stalks your post looking to revoke.......


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> DUDE, there is NOTHING to be ashamed about a 17.5 1/4 mile. There are plenty of respectable mini-vans and Buick Centurys that run the same time. :thumbup:



hmmm....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> DUDE, there is NOTHING to be ashamed about a 17.5 1/4 mile. There are plenty of respectable mini-vans and Buick Centurys that run the same time. :thumbup:


Totally true... look at it this way, you can smoke a school bus full of kids and they will ALL look at you like you are God!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> DUDE, there is NOTHING to be ashamed about a 17.5 1/4 mile. There are plenty of respectable mini-vans and Buick Centurys that run the same time. :thumbup:



owned


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> DUDE, there is NOTHING to be ashamed about a 17.5 1/4 mile. There are plenty of respectable mini-vans and Buick Centurys that run the same time. :thumbup:


That hurt !


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Lucino200sx said:


> That hurt !



yea, those classic guys love to talk shit haha :thumbup:


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

James said:


> Totally true... look at it this way, you can smoke a school bus full of kids and they will ALL look at you like you are God!!!


That is what I am saying, when you start to pull on that school bus (which might take a little time) and you hit those emergency flashers the thrill of victory will be yours. 

There is nothing like killing an opponent, even though it is a 10 ton bus, a WIN is a WIN!!!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

:woowoo: :woowoo: :banana: :banana: :hal:


sr20racer said:


> That is what I am saying, when you start to pull on that school bus (which might take a little time) and you hit those emergency flashers the thrill of victory will be yours.
> 
> There is nothing like killing an opponent, even though it is a 10 ton bus, a WIN is a WIN!!!!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

ONEviavision: Seriously, that seems like a slow time. When your car only has 120whp those wheels and subs are killing you at the track. Lower the pressure in your front tires, raise the pressure in the rears, Advance the timing,practice your launch and you might run faster. 

I say swap the Gay1.6 (woops GA1.6)  and get a SR20. Either that or turbo the GA. I don't think bolt on's on the GA will ever be fast, but that is my opinon and it depends on what you think is fast. A 15 sec car compared to yours will seem fast. Imagine a 12 second SR in your 200SX. :cheers:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> I say swap the Gay1.6 (woops GA1.6)  and get a SR20.


BOOOOOO!!!!! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I say nay!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Naturally Aspirated EX,DX, HX slayer.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Well i think that if I got my Ga to run low 15 even a high 14 It may not be quote "FAST" but I will be satisfied that i accomplished something for my little 1.6......I have alot of car days left if I want to drop an sr20 in....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it would take, bare minimum, turbo to run a ga16 low 15s or high 14s.......turbo or nitrous.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

oh i know...but if i got my all motor to run a good 15 then used nitous and ran like a 14 i would be satisfied unlike most guys who are like damn im not running an 11 shit my car sucks...no im pleased cause my 93 hp car runs a good 14 without being turbo ...plus its not an se-r


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> im pleased cause my 93 hp car runs a good 14 without being turbo ...plus its not an se-r



yea, but the fact that you had to use nitrous to get that 14 doesnt make it any better than if you had turbo...respect wise...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well besides the fact that im useing basic bolt ons to get there.what im trying say is turbo isnt the only way to end up happy with your GA....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november98/gregsentra.shtml


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> well besides the fact that im useing basic bolt ons to get there.what im trying say is turbo isnt the only way to end up happy with your GA....



oh, definitely not...

but remember, your using a little more than "basic boltons" when you have a 10lb bottle in your trunk...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

it makes me get teary eyed..... im proud see it is true...I had never seen that artilce before thanks

yeah but i agree nitrous is not by any means basic boltons fast ....but i just mean that when ppl say you gotta booooost to makie that 1.6 fast hell no....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

just hide that bottle and say its all motor...(sounds a little like a domestic guy to me haha )


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

shit i dont know..... but to me in the 1.6 world i would be a happy bastrad if i was hitting low 14's nitrous or not


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> shit i dont know..... but to me in the 1.6 world i would be a happy bastrad if i was hitting low 14's nitrous or not



low 14's in a b14 200sx 1.6 would be possible if you:

had slicks
lightened body
good driver
i/h/e/ pulley
ecu
timing
and nitrous...lots of it prolly...75 shot maybe?


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> oh i know...but if i got my all motor to run a good 15 then used nitous and ran like a 14 i would be satisfied unlike most guys who are like damn im not running an 11 shit my car sucks...no im pleased cause my 93 hp car runs a good 14 without being turbo ...plus its not an se-r


Unlike you, most guys can't seem to get their cars to get into the 15's, GA seems just not giving that sort of time. You ran 15's? high 15's or low? no body is saying we want our cars to run 11's, we're just saying with the hard work you put in a non-SER, the return is not significant. You should feel lucky then you got a quick car, every car is diff even though they have the same engine, look at Wes' car, he got it to run 15.7 all motor, but that's like what, a couple of ppl out of the whole freaking forum...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nah, he hasnt ran a 15 yet...but he is sayin that he wants 14's to be his goal


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

and it has been done showed to us by that article


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> low 14's in a b14 200sx 1.6 would be possible if you:
> 
> timing
> 
> i didnt think you could have advanced timing with nitrous tommy


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> timing
> 
> i didnt think you could have advanced timing with nitrous tommy


i never said ADVANCED...


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> A 15 sec car compared to yours will seem fast. Imagine a 12 second SR in your 200SX. :cheers:


i just bought an SER and lemme tell you...its way faster than the sentra is/was. im very pleased that im gonna come out on top with a better car once i sell the sentra :thumbup:
(my SER was $1500 salvaged)


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

OneViaVision said:


> what does yours run ? Which do you think is better the 1.6T or just drop a SE-R 2.0 engine in there ? or a SR20VET ? hehe the last one is a joke..



:hal: i did a GTiR swap in my 200sx untuned @ factory boost , on crapy old bfg's 195-50-15, just getting done 2 days before the event.
I ran a 14.006 @ 99.75
with a best 60 ft of 2.2 
so if your gona do a swap and want unlimited power adds for the future do the sr20DET or if you want a sr20de e mail me :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah but what do you get out of that im talking about taking what i have a 1.6 making it quick enough to where im pleased then when i wanna really get fast then maby ill drop the det but for now im gonna go with the modifed GA


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you have a choice

sr20-fast, but done ALOT
or...
ga16..not AS fast ( in most cases), but ALOT more original...

it totally depends on what you prefer. originality and uniqueness or simply being quick


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Lucino200sx said:


> Unlike you, most guys can't seem to get their cars to get into the 15's, GA seems just not giving that sort of time. You ran 15's? high 15's or low? no body is saying we want our cars to run 11's, we're just saying with the hard work you put in a non-SER, the return is not significant. You should feel lucky then you got a quick car, every car is diff even though they have the same engine, look at Wes' car, he got it to run 15.7 all motor, but that's like what, a couple of ppl out of the whole freaking forum...


Actually it was a 15.8 with bolt on's (no cams or headwork) 

I ran a 15.5xx with a worse 60' than the 15.8, that was with cams and headwork. Although I have never posted that time as the crappy track here was not able to print slips that evening.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

wes said:


> Actually it was a 15.8 with bolt on's (no cams or headwork)
> 
> I ran a 15.5xx with a worse 60' than the 15.8, that was with cams and headwork. Although I have never posted that time as the crappy track here was not able to print slips that evening.


So have you ran the car since you put on the turbo?

Also, how's the S2k? Are you still keeping it stock?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Lucino200sx said:


> So have you ran the car since you put on the turbo?
> 
> Also, how's the S2k? Are you still keeping it stock?


No as I am re-doing the 200 right now. 
The S2000 is stock and in need of a new bottom end.... don't ask. Once it's fixed it's getting sold.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> . Once it's fixed it's getting sold.


thats what i wanted to hear!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats what i wanted to hear!


You wouldn't say that if you owned one....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> You wouldn't say that if you owned one....



i wouldnt get one cause its too expensive


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Thread jacked.*



NotAnotherHonda said:


> i wouldnt get one cause its too expensive


Is that your answer for everything? HEHE 

Are you saying that because of the retail price or are you saying it's overpriced?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Is that your answer for everything? HEHE
> 
> Are you saying that because of the retail price or are you saying it's overpriced?



its just expensive. i havent even SAT in an S2000...IS it worth it? i dunno.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

from wat i hear it seems pretty worth it, i would be more attracted to it if is was a hardtop though, not a fan of convertibles


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

a turboed one down here in jax two weeks ago ran an 8.8 with no slicks in the 1/8 id settle for that but it was a pretty penny to do all that


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> a turboed one down here in jax two weeks ago ran an 8.8 with no slicks in the 1/8 id settle for that but it was a pretty penny to do all that



it was supercharged


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> its just expensive. i havent even SAT in an S2000...IS it worth it? i dunno.


Oh hell yes it is a boatload of performance for the money. Sure it's not that fast but it handles an dbrakes amazingly well. Take it to a roadcourse, throw ona set of brake pads and the thing doesn't quit. Hard to touch for the $$$


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> it was supercharged


you werent there how do you know?????? it was turbo trust me......
He raced an evo8 and a pretty quick h/b......he beat the evo then lost to the hatch....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> you werent there how do you know?????? it was turbo trust me......
> He raced an evo8 and a pretty quick h/b......he beat the evo then lost to the hatch....



there are soooo many supercharged s2000's thanks to the comptech bolt on kit...

i have yet to even see more than 2 turboed s2000's...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> you werent there how do you know?????? it was turbo trust me......
> He raced an evo8 and a pretty quick h/b......he beat the evo then lost to the hatch....



and how would you know either? even if it had a front mount, a blow off, etc, you still cant tell...unless you listen to it, which you cant from the distance of the bleachers at jax raceways...

and even by looking at it, you can easily be fooled by thinking its a turbo. this isnt the same car, but im just referring to it so you can see


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> and how would you know either? even if it had a front mount, a blow off, etc, you still cant tell...unless you listen to it, which you cant from the distance of the bleachers at jax raceways...
> 
> and even by looking at it, you can easily be fooled by thinking its a turbo. this isnt the same car, but im just referring to it so you can see


OK smartass the car was first up at the shell and EVERYONE was looking at at it.....IT was turbo its easy enough to tell the difference....plus yes he did have a blow off valve and yes he did have a front mount....if it was supercharged that was the most turbo sounding one ever...at jax it is easy to tell sitting there if a car is turbo or superccharged your only 15 feet from the car....

Maybe there are alot of supercharged ones but dont go and assume its supercharged just cause you have only seen two turboed ones...

IT WAS turbo so now lets get back onto the topicccc


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> there are soooo many supercharged s2000's thanks to the comptech bolt on kit...
> 
> i have yet to even see more than 2 turboed s2000's...


There are a LOT more turbo S2000's running around now than there was a year ago. There are a few different kits now and lots of people are picking up used S2000's and modding the crap out of them.


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm a S2k fan. I was thinking about that, but then I think I just might as well save up for a car that's more practical. I sat in the S2k, that thing was too small for me. I need leg room. S2k is a performance serious vehicle. I respect that car a lot. Personally, performance wise, I think it's a better car than the Z. But the Z is more comfortable and got more muscle. I just wish they put a sunroof in the Z. Sorry to hear about your S2k. So, what car are you thinking next?  A '04 S2k? Is it too early to ask? Haha.

Lucino


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Lucino200sx said:


> I'm a S2k fan. I was thinking about that, but then I think I just might as well save up for a car that's more practical. I sat in the S2k, that thing was too small for me. I need leg room. S2k is a performance serious vehicle. I respect that car a lot. Personally, performance wise, I think it's a better car than the Z. But the Z is more comfortable and got more muscle. I just wish they put a sunroof in the Z. Sorry to hear about your S2k. So, what car are you thinking next?  A '04 S2k? Is it too early to ask? Haha.
> 
> Lucino


I would like to get rid of a car payment all together. So probably a B14 Sentra SE or SE limited. 

If we do take on another car payment my choice is an EVO, that will most likely not happen though.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

the evo up here in jax was running a high 8....all that i could see he had done was exhaust and a blow off valve


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> the evo up here in jax was running a high 8....all that i could see he had done was exhaust and a blow off valve



he was prolly getting 1.8ish 60' times too..lucky bastard


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

but that lttle red hatch from stage 6 spanked his ass....NO slicks ...off the line that evo was gone then that little red hatch flew right by him


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> but that lttle red hatch from stage 6 spanked his ass....NO slicks ...off the line that evo was gone then that little red hatch flew right by him



im sure that crx has a b16 tranny, which IIRC has some short ass gears, making it ideal for the 1/8 mile. now if it has an LS tranny, it would do alot better in the 1/4, due to its longer gearing.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

its ls vtec turbo but yeah wheo gives a shit about honda fuckers


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> its ls vtec turbo but yeah wheo gives a shit about honda fuckers



yea, but i was talking about the trannt and its gearing, which of course has nothing to do with the motor or the head


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

thtas why i was saying LS which means it was an LS tranny


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You whoring around again? Don't you have like school or a job?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tommy? he has school. he rarely goes. he an nudrool prolly have AIM screennames but don't chat on there.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

oh, btw, kiss this threads ass bye bye!


----------

